#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  "Святые места Буддизма" - электронный и бумажный путеводитель.

## Иргит

Будучи в Индии начали проект создания мультимедийной энциклопедии и книги (путеводителя), по святым местам Буддизма. Работы мы уже начали, я сделал интерактивную оболочку (скрины представлены). Жена переводит англоязычные источники. Работа ведется вместе с Savetibet Планируется издать книгу вместе с вложенным диском к Учениям 2010-2011 года.

Столкнулись с проблемой поиска информации. То что есть у нас, этого очень мало. Предлагаем начать совместную работу всем желающим. Необходимо собрать всю информацию по святым местам. Из русский, англоязычных и других источников. Обьем работ большой мы просто не справляемся.

Если Вы хотите участвовать в проекте, сообщите нам. Контактная информация есть здесь http://dharma.tuva.ru/about.html

----------

Ersh (23.03.2010), Galina (23.02.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (23.03.2010), Zom (23.03.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (23.03.2010), Джигме (23.03.2010), Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Ануруддха

Есть хорошая книга на английском с фотографиями и описанием мест, сегодня вечером посмотрю какие в ней страны и места.

----------

Иргит (23.03.2010)

----------


## Иргит

> Есть хорошая книга на английском с фотографиями и описанием мест, сегодня вечером посмотрю какие в ней страны и места.


Спасибо. Хорошо бы ешё отчёты о путешествиях, цены,  маршруты и тд. Вообшем ваши личные впечатления. Не плохо бы создать отдельную ветку в форуме или сайт где бы аккумулировалась и обрабатывалась информация.

----------


## Джигме

> Спасибо. Хорошо бы ешё отчёты о путешествиях, цены,  маршруты и тд. Вообшем ваши личные впечатления. Не плохо бы создать отдельную ветку в форуме или сайт где бы аккумулировалась и обрабатывалась информация.



Вам лечше это все в личку писать или в этой же ветке?

----------


## Иргит

ок

----------


## Ануруддха

> Спасибо. Хорошо бы ешё отчёты о путешествиях, цены,  маршруты и тд. Вообшем ваши личные впечатления. Не плохо бы создать отдельную ветку в форуме или сайт где бы аккумулировалась и обрабатывалась информация.


Такой раздел на форуме есть: http://board.buddhist.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=56

----------


## Ануруддха

Посмотрел, книга называется "Sacred buddhist places in India and Nepal". Выпущена в 2008 году к празднованию Весак. Фотографии и краткое описание известных буддийских достопримечательностей Индии и Непала. Что-то интересует по книге?

----------

Иргит (23.03.2010)

----------


## Иргит

> Посмотрел, книга называется "Sacred buddhist places in India and Nepal". Выпущена в 2008 году к празднованию Весак. Фотографии и краткое описание известных буддийских достопримечательностей Индии и Непала. Что-то интересует по книге?


возможно ли найти электронный вариант книги? Желательно не скан а pdf анпример что бы можно было безболезнено выташить тексты. Буду искать в инете.

----------


## Иргит

> возможно ли найти электронный вариант книги? Желательно не скан а pdf анпример что бы можно было безболезнено выташить тексты. Буду искать в инете.


Весь инет облазил, не нашёл  :Frown:  Может у Вас есть?

----------


## Ануруддха

В электронном виде она вряд ли есть, возможно займусь отсканирую.

----------

Иргит (24.03.2010)

----------


## Иргит

> Будучи в Индии начали проект создания мультимедийной энциклопедии и книги (путеводителя), по святым местам Буддизма. Работы мы уже начали, я сделал интерактивную оболочку (скрины представлены). Жена переводит англоязычные источники. Работа ведется вместе с Savetibet Планируется издать книгу вместе с вложенным диском к Учениям 2010-2011 года.
> 
> Столкнулись с проблемой поиска информации. То что есть у нас, этого очень мало. Предлагаем начать совместную работу всем желающим. Необходимо собрать всю информацию по святым местам. Из русский, англоязычных и других источников. Обьем работ большой мы просто не справляемся.
> 
> Если Вы хотите участвовать в проекте, сообщите нам. Контактная информация есть здесь http://dharma.tuva.ru/about.html





> В электронном виде она вряд ли есть, возможно займусь отсканирую.


Да было бы здорово! Спасибо.

----------


## Светлана

Извините, я правильно поняла, что "Святые места Буддизма"  будут только по Индии и Непалу? Если нужно что-то по Тибету - могу помочь, чем смогу.

----------


## Иргит

> Извините, я правильно поняла, что "Святые места Буддизма"  будут только по Индии и Непалу? Если нужно что-то по Тибету - могу помочь, чем смогу.


Первый выпуск планируеться по Индии. Если получиться далее будут Непал и Тибет

----------


## Иргит

> Будучи в Индии начали проект создания мультимедийной энциклопедии и книги (путеводителя), по святым местам Буддизма. Работы мы уже начали, я сделал интерактивную оболочку (скрины представлены). Жена переводит англоязычные источники. Работа ведется вместе с Savetibet Планируется издать книгу вместе с вложенным диском к Учениям 2010-2011 года.
> 
> Столкнулись с проблемой поиска информации. То что есть у нас, этого очень мало. Предлагаем начать совместную работу всем желающим. Необходимо собрать всю информацию по святым местам. Из русский, англоязычных и других источников. Обьем работ большой мы просто не справляемся.
> 
> Если Вы хотите участвовать в проекте, сообщите нам. Контактная информация есть здесь http://dharmatuva.ru/about.html


Закачал диск, ТИТУЛЬНЫЕ СТАРНИЦЫ. Можете посмотреть в действии.
Скачать предварительную оболочку и посмотреть в действии можно здесь http://ifolder.ru/19048782

Ребята срочно нужна помощь. Скидывайте на мой ящик информацию по святым местам. Переводы книг, путеводителей на русском языке. Очень не хватает материалов. Планирую выпустить диск в ноябре, хорошо бы успеть!
 Нужны переводчики с английского на русский. Я бы мог разметить английские тексты в интете, а вы бы переводили на русский. Заранее всем спасибо. Диск панируем бесплатно раздовать в Индии на учениях ЕСДЛ

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (27.08.2010)

----------


## Иргит

ребята нужны материалы. пока проект встал.

----------


## Майя П

может направление неправильное?

А если сделать проект "Неизвестный буддизм"?
в маленьких поселках-городах... забытые и не забытые небольшие буддийские святыни.... теплые, домашние.. там где простые люди ухаживают за ними.....

есть в Монголии первый буддийский комплекс, малоизвестный.. но грандиозный, из нескольких зданий... и 300 лет ему... и почти никого там не бывает...
"Амарбаясхалан"

----------


## Иргит

с удовольствием бы сделал. но нужны материалы

----------


## Майя П

> с удовольствием бы сделал. но нужны материалы


можно пофоткать участникам БФ и отправить вам....
к концу месяца отправлю несколько фотографий Амарбаясхалана...и ступы - на эл почту?
может кто-нибудь близлежайшие местные святыни пофотаграфирует и кратко опишет.... потом можно разместить в открытом доступе здесь же.для коррекции.. и в печать..
Будет эксклюзив.. :Smilie:

----------

Джигме (24.01.2011)

----------


## Гелег

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...2&postcount=30

----------


## Нико

Ближе к концу этого года в Калмыкии будет издана большая книга Суниты Двиведи "Buddhist Heritage sites of India". С потрясающими фотографиями этих святых мест! Конечно, нужно издавать много книг о священных местах Будды в Индии и Непале! Желаю удачи!

----------

Иргит (24.01.2011)

----------


## Джигме

> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...2&postcount=30


?????????? :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Майя П

Джигме  :Kiss:

----------


## Гелег

> ??????????


А что тут непонятного? 
В ссылке прямо говорится что Амарбаясхалант хийд является сейчас местом поклонников Долгьяла, а включать его в свой путеводитель или нет, пусть темозачинатель решает сам.

----------


## Майя П

мы посещали этот очень красивый дацан еще лет 8 назад, когда он стоял заброшенный.... фантастическое ощущение масштабности проекта.... очень сложные архитектурные решения.... например за то что крышу не могли построить были казнены 10 амбаней (правители области). Масштаб стройки 300 лет назад в степи подобное сооружение... люди приходят и уходят.... а подобные вещи сохраняются.... Скульптуры дхармапал там наверное с двухэтажный дом....
(Джигме, вы очень внимательны, почти сразу среагировали.... :Kiss: , я тоже удивлена, но тогда он был заброшен.... а когда то 300 (?) монахов одновременно усаживались за обед.... тот огромный котел так и стоит....., очень красиво, жаль что судьба такая)

----------

Denli (26.01.2011), Джигме (28.01.2011)

----------


## Eugeny

А как насчёт того,что бы добавить святые места всех стран с буддизмом,например в Китае полно святых мест буддизма

----------


## Eugeny

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=19369

----------

